# Pork-n-pull



## bluefrog (Feb 1, 2015)

I ordered the pork n pull for pulling pork. Wow! Less than two minutes to pull two butts (19lbs) total.  The only issue was that my hand mixer would not work on low or medium speeds and on high it threw some out of the pan that I was pulling it in. If you have not heard of the Pork n pull it works on most hand mixers.  You can check it out at pork pull.com. 
This is not an add just a great product that I found.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 1, 2015)

It looks interesting. Glad it worked for you.

Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------



## gunkle (Feb 1, 2015)

looks interesting. I've been looking at the "claw" looking tools for pulling pork. But to be honest it really doesn't take much time to do it with forks. Glad your happy with the purchase.


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a pair of bear claws, the pork n pull is much much faster and does an excellent jod.


----------

